# مرجع لتعليم برنامج Mastercam



## محمدحسكل (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
في الرابط التالي مرجع لتعليم التشغيل باستخدام برنامج MASTERCAM X4 لالات الـــ CNC من الصفر خراطة مبرمجة و تفريز مبرمج المرجع هو عبارة عن القسم العملي لمادة الات التشغيل المبرمجة والذي يدرس في جامعة حلب كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية
http://www.mediafire.com/?911zt636tftkwr7


----------



## سامي أصيلة (30 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (1 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

shokran


----------



## ahmedvay (16 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## petermoses (13 يوليو 2013)

Hello,
?do you have any idea how much is cost mastercam X7 full kit


----------



## ُEng.khaled (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

